# Angel and Bauble- 2 Female Roborovski- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: ROBOROVSKI HAMSTER
Number of animals: 2










Will the group be split: No
Sex: Female
Age(s): 8mth
Name(s): Angel and Bauble
Colours: Both are standard colouring but easy to tell apart.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner became ill and unable to care for them.
Temperament: Inquisitive girls but a bit speedy for handling. They would best an adult/ older teen home.
Medical problems: None apparent.
Other info: Angel was picked on by a previous cage mate and is still waiting for some fur to grow back.
She is much happier living in a pair with Bauble.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

New photo of the girls. Angel on the left, Bauble on the right.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These girls should be going to their new home tomorrow.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Now in a new home.


----------

